# Acer laptop - missing keystrokes



## macqueenc (Oct 5, 2006)

Hi,

I have a new Acer Aspire 5670, but when typing I find that about every 20 - 30 keystrokes the key I hit doesn't register. First I thought it was my typing (getting used to a new keyboard) but I have checked carefully and this is not the case. It happens to all keys at different times, so I don't think it is a keyboard hardware issue. It seems like somehow every so often the key press does not get registered by the machine. It is much worse when on battery power - I lose a character every 10 - 15 keystrokes.

It's driving me crazy because I have to keep going back to add the missing characters back in. I found a post that suggested updating the Bios, which I have done, but no improvement.

Any ideas please??

Thanks,

Chris.


----------



## ~PJ~ (Oct 4, 2006)

Do you use a USB keyboard at all? The only reason I ask is that when I use mine, if I just unplug it even with a restart, all sorts of weird things happen to the onboard keyboard.
Might be worth uninstalling the onboard krbd drivers and restarting to let them reinstall, anyway.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I could not find any specific keyboard drivers, so do what PJ said, uninstall it and let Windows detect it again.


----------



## macqueenc (Oct 5, 2006)

*Improvement - but only temporary*

Thanks for the suggestions.

I have never used a USB keyboard, but I tried uninstalling the onboard keyboard as suggested and there did seem to be an improvement for a while, but after a few minutes it came back again. Also, when I revert to battery power the problem gets much worse. This seems to be partly related to the power management settings. When I go into the Acer power management console and switch the CPU performance to maximum the number of keystrokes dropped does seem to decrease, and vice versa, but even at maximum CPU the problem occurs frequently enough to be frustrating.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I would try a USB keyboard. See if you can borrow one from a friend. This will tell us whether its a problem with the keyboard or windows.


----------



## macqueenc (Oct 5, 2006)

I went out and bought a cheap USB keyboard, and with it plugged in there is no problem at all, even on battery power I'm not losing any keystrokes. I guess this is good, but I'm not sure what it tells me about the nature of the fault with the onboard keyboard - am I looking at a hardware or software issue?? Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Probably a hardware issue. Since the laptop's new, I would try calling Acer and asking them for suggestions, since as with any problem, it's probably happened to someone else as well.


----------



## macqueenc (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks guys - I appreciate the help.


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

Either a wonderful deep hardware problem or one directly related to the keyboard or its controller. I also recommend calling Acer.


----------



## tk1780 (Oct 28, 2006)

*I have a travelmate 4000 and the same thing happens to me*

I just replaced the keyboard and it still happens. I would be interested in what you find.

Thanks


----------



## tk1780 (Oct 28, 2006)

*There is a new bios to fix the TM4010 but do not see one for my*

4000.

Do you have the number for Acer?


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

Welcome to TSF, tk1780:

In the future, please start your own thread rather than posting in an existing one. By doing so, we can give each person the individual attention they need without confusing the answers.

TRAVELMATE	(800) 848-3927	
PRE 7000 TRAVELMATE	(800) 816-2237

Bill


----------

